
Ask HN: Experienced DevOps can't get a single interview - throwaway7263
12 years of experience, Linux&#x2F;ITIL certification, even got a Kubernetes certification a few months ago, lots of experience with infrastructure, CI&#x2F;CD, participation in lots of open source projects, exceptional yearly reviews... not a single interview (applied to 30 hand selected places over 2 months).<p>I had a feeling this field was in urgent need of people but I&#x27;m reassessing how much I&#x27;m needed in the market.<p>Any advice? Should I rebrand myself as something else?
======
modbait
Your list sounds a bit corporate-y, but certainly not objectionable. As a
guess, if there's a problem with you specifically, it's not anything you're
mentioning here. Maybe send your cover letter and resume to a trusted
confidante or two and ask for some very frank feedback.

Aside from that, keep trying. It only takes one satisfactory offer.

------
paktek123
Something doesn't seem right here. Devops is certainly in demand at least here
in London. Where are you based

------
dudul
Any red flag on your resume? Very short tenure or stuff like that? Where are u
looking?

